# HELP! MOD-V OR FLAT BOTTOM



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

Here I was $$$ a flat bottom 1448 thinking of running 25 outboard & I came across a 1648 modified V w/20 yamaha for very good price. 5K What my concern is I have been in my dad's 1448 alumacraft flat & it so stable when running lines . Stability when moving about the boat, running depth differences, planing differences, & the 20 on 2 feet more boat than the 25 on 2 less which the 25 is about 60 pounds heavier. I know the v will handle little waves better if I would take the boys on the lake though. Please advise


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

well I run a 1448 flat bottom and LOVE IT. I had a 1236 when I was a kid and it was not as good in waves as you would think alot of rocking side to side. With my boat I can jump right right on plane and run about 25 to 27 with 2 people and all my gear and that's with a 20 hp I added a bigger front platform and playwood on the floor with astro. I can be found out on the main lake back to the flats of east matty with mine. I wish I could put photos of my boat on here to show you what I did with mine. If someone would let me email them some or text them photos of it so they could post them.
james


----------



## CmackR56 (May 30, 2009)

I have had several of both and can't really tell any difference. They both are rough in anything but flat smooth water. I'm looking to get another 16X48 and will probably go with a flat with the square bow due to it giving me more usable room up front.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

If I was gonna buy another one, I would buy the V bottom, just simply for the way they take waves better than the flat. I think the 20 hp would be enough on the 16' boat, but more power is always nice!!!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I had a 1648 Alumaweld flat with a 35HP and it was fast enough to be squirrelly if it was just me in the boat. There are also modified V's with small V in front and flat in back...like the roughneck. Good compromise in my opinion. If you go 16 and put in floors, trolling motors etc, you may want a 50.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

markbrumbaugh said:


> I had a 1648 Alumaweld flat with a 35HP and it was fast enough to be squirrelly if it was just me in the boat. There are also modified V's with small V in front and flat in back...like the roughneck. Good compromise in my opinion. If you go 16 and put in floors, trolling motors etc, you may want a 50.


I'm with you. I think a mod V is a good way to 
go. Not sure if a 50 wouldn't be to much. I have
wood trolling motor and all the goods for fishing and my boat will run are 25 with 2 people in the boat will not turn around wide open just slids on top of the water. Just my .02
james


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I've had 14x36 flat, 16x48 flat, and 18x96 mod v. The flat front will beat you up pretty good in a chop. A 16x48 mod v with a 25 tiller would work good. 
My 16x48 has a big front deck and no middle seat. OK for 2 and fast enough. But rough in a chop.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

In all my years of chasing ducks I ran a 14/48 flat with a 25. I have been all over east Gal. Bay in this rig. If I ever had to down size  that's what I would go back to. But that's just me!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats a nice flat bottom I would go with the 25 thats just me. Good luck with your boat its a nice one.


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

that's every one. Just trying to make my $$ work for me. Plan to take the boys on many trips. Leaning on the 1648 mod-v now just motor to work on. ? w/the mod -v flooring is it uncomfortable or a pain to walk around in it w/out wood flooring due to the angle????? other thing is the 20 yamaha is about 60 pounds lighter than the 25 yamaha. What's the off set there ya think. extra weight for 5 more horse?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I think that you will not be happy with it like it is. You are going to want a floor in the V. With the angle and the ribs you don't want your kids triping and falling. THEN, when you put the floor in it there goes your 60 lbs. I think you will be fine with floor and the 20 hp. It's not like you are going to be racing anyone. That v hull in the pic is nice!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Send 'em my way.

[email protected]



rubberducky said:


> well I run a 1448 flat bottom and LOVE IT. I had a 1236 when I was a kid and it was not as good in waves as you would think alot of rocking side to side. With my boat I can jump right right on plane and run about 25 to 27 with 2 people and all my gear and that's with a 20 hp I added a bigger front platform and playwood on the floor with astro. I can be found out on the main lake back to the flats of east matty with mine. I wish I could put photos of my boat on here to show you what I did with mine. If someone would let me email them some or text them photos of it so they could post them.
> james


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Have you thought about used?
Many deals to be found: http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/2321401284.html

I had an 18' semi-v and now i'm in a 17' + pontoons flat.
If only the semi-v was welded, i'd still have it.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Semi-V for sure, takes the waves a lot better. 
I have a 15' G3, 1548 and love it, has a 40hp Johnson and a center console I just installed. It was a tiller style boat when I got it with a 25hp Yamaha pull start. There is no comparison between a flat bottom with the squared front versus a semi-V with pointed front end. Do not underpower, you will regret it later and besides you do not have to run wide open all the time.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

My first boat was a Monarch 14' semi V my dad gave me. Great boat! I ran it for 20 years and caught a ton of fish from it.
The semi V does make a difference IMHO when it comes to taking moderate chop or waves.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

calm water and rivers flat borttom

bays and lakes vee

all else...........bigger is better


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Mod v for sure, it makes the ride much better


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

WOW! Found a motor yesterday should be picking up everything on sat. New 25 hp yamaha 2 stroke 2010 on show room - last one. $2,400. Same 1648 m-v boat in photo, trailer, motor, & taxes $5,400. Couldn't keep the cat in the bag last night told my 8 & 6 year old boys about getting it. I think my oldest dreamed about getting on the water & fishing all night


----------

